# So Sorry We've Been MIA



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all - Finnegan is here!!! He has been for just over a week. Well let me tell you...what a week it's been! It has been a week FILLED with diarrhea and throw-up!!!! uke: I sooo wish I had bought stock in PUPPY PADS, I would have made money this week!!!!!ound: Thank goodness every thing is back to normal, or as normal as they can be with a new Hav puppy in the house! Finnegan had giardia, but my poor Seamus had gastroenteritis. He has been through all kinds of tests, was dehydrated so needed IV fluids and 3 kinds of meds. As I said it was some week. So now that we are all back, Seamus is doing pretty good with Finnegan, I don't think it was love at first sight, but they are starting to play rather than Seamus running for my bed! Finnegan is a hoot, a tiny little thing (2 lbs at 11 weeks) who has NO FEAR! He already climbs the steps we have for Seamus to get on our bed! Well here are some pictures, he does not like to sit still very long so it's not so easy getting them!
Then I need to go catch up on all the posts I've missed - Michelle


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my what a cutie pie!!! Michelle, he is adorable!

I'm sorry about the week you've had... wow, that sounds like a lot to handle all in the first week of your puppy being home! Glad to hear that everyone is doing better, though, and I'm sure soon Seamus and Finnegan will be best buds.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Finnegan is adorable. You can see how tiny he is in that bed photo. Look at the difference in Bailey's size when I got him just short of nine weeks old.

You definitely did have a challenging week and I hope all the problems are behind you. When they start to really bond you'll have so much fun watching them.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Finnegan is a doll. I love his color. The first week can keep you on your toes...and with diarrhea and throwing up...I'm sure you have been super busy. Also with Seamus not feeling well. I hope they are both feeling better by the day and I'm sure they will be RLH with each other very soon. Enjoy the puppy time...they grow too fast. Please post lots of pictures so we can see Fannegan grow and Seamus playing with him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh how adorable...sorry for your bad week...but it's up from here. IWAP!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh! He is tooooooo cute! 
Gracie has had diarrhea off and on for the last 3 weeks...she just went on flagyl...giardia never showed, but they are suspecting it and treating for it.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Michelle..Finnegan is absolutely adorable! :bounce:

I'm glad to hear that all is back to normal now:tea:

BTW..I would keep Finnegan on a leash while outside so a bird of prey doesn't fly off with him!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Your Finnegan is fabulously adorable!! Looks like he's a cuddle bug.....I love those!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my, Finnigan is so CUTE! What an intrepid little face! I know first hand how much work and frustration giardia is, Oliver had it when I brought him home too. It was awful! I can't imagine having another sick dog at the same time, bless your heart. Hang in there, Michelle. He is such a doll, it will all be worth it. Hope Seamus 100% soon too. I bet they end up being best buds.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How sweet is that little face!!!! Oh gosh, I am so glad that the pups are getting better. What a horrible thing to have to go through!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a mess. I am so sorry you have had such a tough week. But, I am glad to hear that everyone is starting to feel better. Finnegan sure is a cutie. Give it another week or two and he and Seamus will be the best of friends.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a rough week! I hope things calm down and the boys become best of buds and you spend your day trying to capture RLH on film instead 

Amanda


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all you well wishes. Of the two, Seamus was the sickest. The vet did not have a large enough sample, but based on what he saw under the scope and his simptoms gave Finnegan meds. Well he was only on them 2 days and poop was back to normal. Other than runny poop, Finnegan was fine. Seamus on the other hand was sick, but I think I was most upset that he was not himself personality wise. You guys know how that feels. Well today seems to be a new day!!!eace: Seamus is NOT only completely back to himself, BUT he is having FUN with Finnegan - they just got one doing their first RLH together :clap2: I need to get one of those flip videos!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congrats on your cute little furball addition to the family


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Michelle, what a week you've had! But Finnegan is absolutely adorable. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Michelle, he is so cute. Glad to hear your pups are doing better.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is so adorable. It is great that the furballs are feeling better.


----------

